# community toolbar



## jac.bu (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour...  J'utilise en iMac 27" i5, 10.6.2... et, sans cesse, un message récurrent m'indique, même si Safari est fermé : "COMMUNITY TOOLBAR. We are sorry, but the Safari browser version you are currently using, does not support the community toolbar"...

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer comment éradiquer ce genre de problème. Je ne vois rien à mon niveau.
Je suis allé regarder dans Bibliothèque --> Input Methods. Rien, fichier vide !!!

Auriez-vous une idée, svp ?

Merci de votre aide.
lecantou31330@gmail.com

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

Réponse ... trouvée chez Macbidouille.
En fait, faut aller dans le dossier Applic.... et ouvrir le dossier TOOLBAR.
Il faut désinstaller l'outil qui s'y est mis.
Ca semble fonctionner.


----------



## Prince Samus (22 Février 2010)

Même problème! J'avais déjà lu cette réponse et ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi... Même après avoir redémarrer.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre idée?


----------



## Lpain12 (26 Mars 2010)

Idem pour moi : J'ai désinstallé via le dossier Toolbar mais c'est pareil.

Le bug est apparu depuis que j'ai mis à jour mon OS avec Snow.


Personne n'a trouvé la soluc ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h45 ----------

une piste qui semble fonctionner chez moi :

dans le dossier "applications" il doit y avoir un dossier "toolbars" ou "barre d'outils"
Il faut le jeter.

Je croise les doigts, mais ça à l'air d'avoir marché sur mon Mac.....


----------



## ch.nesler (15 Avril 2010)

J'ai eu le même pb. Je viens juste de trouver la solution:

au premier niveau du disque/Bibliothèque/LaunchAgents suprimer le fichier: <com.conduit.loader.agent.plist>


----------



## Kierkegaard (8 Juin 2010)

ch.nesler a dit:


> J'ai eu le même pb. Je viens juste de trouver la solution:
> 
> au premier niveau du disque/Bibliothèque/LaunchAgents suprimer le fichier: <com.conduit.loader.agent.plist>


Merci, ton aide m'a été très utile pour résoudre ce problème. C'est quelqu'un sur MacBidouille qui m'a donné ton adresse.


----------



## camfaveret (19 Août 2010)

J'avais le même problème... Merci beaucoup pour l'aide!!! ;-)


----------



## veronique (22 Novembre 2010)

j'avais le même problème. résolu grâce à vous
 MERCI!


----------



## Juliomacba (16 Janvier 2011)

Merci j'avais le même problème depuis plusieurs jours !


----------



## Nonylus (2 Mars 2011)

Quelles saloperies ces barres d'outils installées sans qu'on le demande ...

Merci pour les infos.


----------



## rock lee (6 Avril 2011)

merci les mecs


----------



## lecrazyfrog (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai essayé de faire tout ce que vous avez dit et je n'ai rien :
- pas de dossier toolbar ou barre d'outils dans les applications;
- pas de com.conduit.loader.agent.plist dans la bibliothèque;

par contre j'ai toujours le message qui apparaît de temps en temps...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## soniaf (11 Mai 2011)

Merci!
J'ai fait les 2: au premier niveau du disque/Bibliothèque/LaunchAgents suprimer le fichier: <com.conduit.loader.agent.plist>

Puis : dans le dossier "applications" il doit y avoir un dossier "toolbars" ou "barre d'outils"
Il faut le jeter.

J'ai redémaré et c'est ok.

Merci à tous


----------



## opusoculi (24 Juillet 2011)

Merci de vos bons conseils et de leur précision. Vous êtes excellents.http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/smile.gif
Cette barre d'outils s'annonçait non compatible et déstabilisait l'ouverture des forums et leur fonctionnement.http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## melicora (24 Juillet 2011)

Merci j'ai désinstaller dans appications le menu tool barre ça marche très bien


----------



## Over--Champi (31 Juillet 2011)

melicora a dit:


> Merci j'ai désinstaller dans appications le menu tool barre ça marche très bien


Bonjour, moi j'ai le même problème depuis plusieurs mois.
le message apparaît lorsque je lance un film depuis le Mac.
D'autres solutions existes ?


----------



## melicora (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour depuis que j'ai télécharger la dernière version de Safari quand j'ouvre mon Mac l'application ne s'ouvre plus automatiquement même si l'application se trouve dans ouverture dans compte, ce n'est pas un gros problème mais ça marchait avant ?????????????? Merci


----------



## alainiseli (2 Août 2011)

Over--Champi a dit:


> Bonjour, moi j'ai le même problème depuis plusieurs mois.
> le message apparaît lorsque je lance un film depuis le Mac.
> D'autres solutions existes ?


Hello, dernière nouvelle pour LIQUIDER définitivement la fenêtre surgissante lors de l'ouverture de safari...Mac HD/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Conduit/Plugins...liquider le dossier! à l'intérieur 2 éléments:cttoolbar.bundle et ToolbarInfo
Bonne chance


----------



## Guilhem11 (7 Août 2011)

Merci pour cette troisième solution car mon cas de figure ne répondait à aucune des deux autres.


----------

